
Origin of the species: where did Darwin's finches come from? - Hooke
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jul/30/origin-of-the-species-where-did-darwins-finches-come-from
======
jandrese
One of the caveats of looking at the current populations to determine which
group migrated to the island is the current populations may not reflect the
populations from 3M years ago. Having the birds be related to a Caribbean
species may not be so strange if you consider that it was a variation that is
good at migrating long distances over open ocean and may have been locally
outcompeted by the current species in South America and died out.

------
tabtab
Re: _where did Darwin 's finches come from?_

From God, of course ;-)

~~~
dang
Maybe, but please don't post unsubstantive comments to HN.

